# suche Tandemstange für  MTB fully



## brummie (27. Februar 2011)

ich suche Tandemstange für ein Trek Fully. Es gibt bei Ebay und bei Onlineshops verschiedene Modelle und Ausführungen. 
Jetzt wollte ich mal eure Erfahrungen zwecks Händling und Gewicht  hören und welche würdet ihr empfehlen?


----------



## PeTaKeRi (2. März 2011)

Hallo Brummie,

ich habe meine Tochter auch am Rad hängen wir benützen dazu eine Trail - Gator Stange. Schau Dir das Bild an auf meiner Seite ( Familienausflug ) an. Der Vorteil daran ist das sie auch selber fahren kann. Ich habe die Stange aber am Hardtail ob das mit einem Fully geht habe ich nicht getestet, kann ich mir aber nicht vorstellen, weil dein Hinterbau federt und das Vorderrad vom Kinderrad in der Luft sein muß.

Gruß
Hans-Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailjo (1. April 2011)

Ich glaube, das Problem mit dem Einfedern und dem Aufsetzen des (Kinder-)voerderrades läßt sich in den Griff bekommen (zur Not Lockout). 
Problematischer finde ich die Befestigung der Schleppstange an Sattelstütze und Hinterbau, wenn das Kinderrad nicht dranhängt.

http://www.trailgator.messingschlager.com/index_de.html


----------

